# Judge choking a Judge??



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brother said:


> This mess in Wisconsin over the union vs anti union bill has got judges accussing judges of choking them!! Ive never heard of such!
> What do you think?
> 
> [URL="http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...colleague.html"]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...colleague.html[/URL]



It is politics at its lowest level her story is just no beleivable.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I think she attacked the wrong guy.


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is the screwed up part the judges cant not decide what happened right in front of their own eyes but yet they are tasked with deciding over cases that they must use fair judgement on. It just goes to show you that judges are incapable of rendering a fair decision based only on fcats


----------

